# Overdrive "OFF" light blinking?



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey guys, 2002 7.3 powerstroke just started having the overdrive off light blink.. The truck still shifts as it should, but I called my mechanic and he said that only happens when something is internally wrong with the transmission but he cant look at it until tomorrow. I have plenty of work to do and would like to plow a bit with it tonight to make some extra dollars... is this a good idea? I really dont think the truck needs a new trans. it only has 70k miles on it and like i said it shifts fine, trans temp is normal.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc (Mar 6, 2006)

Have you had any issues witb your speedometer jumping around at all?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

aperfcrcle;1594171 said:


> Hey guys, 2002 7.3 powerstroke just started having the overdrive off light blink.. The truck still shifts as it should, but I called my mechanic and he said that only happens when something is internally wrong with the transmission but he cant look at it until tomorrow. I have plenty of work to do and would like to plow a bit with it tonight to make some extra dollars... is this a good idea? I really dont think the truck needs a new trans. it only has 70k miles on it and like i said it shifts fine, trans temp is normal.. Thanks in advance.


Means there is a code stored for the tranny. Could be as simple as a bad sensor or harness. Could be something internal. Just know that driving it could cause more damage. When mine had an issue with sticking valve in valve body but this affected the shifting.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

speedo is not jumping that I noticed.. it doesnt flash all the time just randomly. I am at a loss, but like Kimber said, I dont want to cause more damage if something happens to be wrong..


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Check to make sure there is no water/moisture intrusion at the main trans plug. My buddy just had this happen on his 00 and it was throwing a trans temp code and turned out that there was just moisture at the plug. He disconnected it and put in some dielectric grease and reconnected it and hasn't had a problem since.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

kimber750;1594179 said:


> Means there is a code stored for the tranny. Could be as simple as a bad sensor or harness. Could be something internal. Just know that driving it could cause more damage. When mine had an issue with sticking valve in valve body but this affected the shifting.


Why I bought myself a Code Reader Nice having a reader
My 02 did that this year flashing it was a netural Switch fuse was bad


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

ya i should think about getting a code reader.. its at the mechanic now. It shifted fine the whole way there and just blinked leaving the driveway.. got to be a bad connection or sensor.. something stupid.. i hope..


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

aperfcrcle;1594888 said:


> ya i should think about getting a code reader.. its at the mechanic now. It shifted fine the whole way there and just blinked leaving the driveway.. got to be a bad connection or sensor.. something stupid.. i hope..


I bought mine Code Reader after letting a truck set all nite in a lot
Then dragging it to a shop finding out it was a simple fix the guy had it fix in 10 mins but cost 50 for them check codes and 25 plugging a wire back up 
I knew then time for a code reader of my own
But a code reader doesnt always help but does rule out things

I bought one reads OB2 96 and newer reads SRS and ABS codes with live feed

Work good on my Dually 5.4 it had a miss but no check light was on Hook it up running Showed number 5 wasnt fireing like the other 7 was The coil pack had a crack replace it and its running smooth again


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Antlerart06;1594913 said:


> I bought one reads OB2 96 and newer reads SRS and ABS codes with live feed


What did you get? I'd love to get an inexpensive one that can pull ABS codes.

For engine codes and some transmission codes, you can usually get them pulled for free at a parts store.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

just got the call, needs a new neutral safety switch. $290. Im a happy man


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

That's always good news. I had a '97 that would act up from time to time, making me think sometimes I needed a tranny or a torque converter. What I figured out was that the harness plugs on the tranny would get water & grime inside of them sometimes after long heavy snow events. Pulling each plug, cleaning w/ some break fluid, blowing out w/ air & applying some dielectric grease oftentimes solved those problems.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

theholycow;1594984 said:


> What did you get? I'd love to get an inexpensive one that can pull ABS codes.
> 
> For engine codes and some transmission codes, you can usually get them pulled for free at a parts store.


Yep for free at part stores But they have to be open to use it and drive the truck there

The one I bought Equus innova 31603 ABS/SRS + OBDII I paid $229.95 ship to me


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i like the autoXray 6000 EZscan.$302 with free shipping from amazon. com.
easy to use, and tells you what is wrong with the code, unlike some that only give you the code. 
and if you sign up for the amazon chase credit card you get 20 or 30 off that also.
http://www.amazon.com/AutoXray-6000...&qid=1360756983&sr=8-1&keywords=autoxray+4000


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine blinks only when I use low gear for more than 15-20 mins straight. I shift back into high and tool down the road and it stops blinking in like 5 mins. Never caused any problems, I am just aware of how long I use low gear.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

RSE;1599572 said:


> Mine blinks only when I use low gear for more than 15-20 mins straight. I shift back into high and tool down the road and it stops blinking in like 5 mins. Never caused any problems, I am just aware of how long I use low gear.


Why are you driving down the road in low?


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

theholycow;1599587 said:


> Why are you driving down the road in low?


Using low gear...like plowing a hill, tight quarters or pushing back piles.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I see. It sounded like you were tooling down the road in low, then only shifted out of low once the light came on.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

My light has been flashing for about 2 mouths....It starts as soon as I turn on the truck.....Its going to the shop next weekend lets hope it something cheap....Seems to drive ok shifts hard....I just have not had the cash to get it fixed.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

whats odd with my 99 350 is it blinks only in park. put it in drive and she is good to go. haven't put a scanner on it yet, and didn't start until i had the tranny re-built.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tjctransport;1595694 said:


> i like the autoXray 6000 EZscan.$302 with free shipping from amazon. com.
> easy to use, and tells you what is wrong with the code, unlike some that only give you the code.
> and if you sign up for the amazon chase credit card you get 20 or 30 off that also.
> http://www.amazon.com/AutoXray-6000...&qid=1360756983&sr=8-1&keywords=autoxray+4000


Yep my Innova does that I didnt have to sign up on nothing Mine normal sells for 400+ I found it on ebay over stock

Fordtruck661 Your problem could be a fuse or could be netural switch and looking at 300 part+labor


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

fordtruck661;1599786 said:


> My light has been flashing for about 2 mouths....It starts as soon as I turn on the truck.....Its going to the shop next weekend lets hope it something cheap....Seems to drive ok shifts hard....I just have not had the cash to get it fixed.


Same thing happened to mine. It turned out to be the solenoid valve pack in the trans. I picked one up and replaced it myself. Had to drop the pan, unhook the old pack, and put the new one in. The hardest part of it was keeping all the fluid from dripping on me


----------



## cdldiesel (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure if you fixed the truck yet but I had this issue for months in my 2003 ex v10. The top of the trans there is a speed sensor. You can get to it by removing the carpet and middle console. there is a small access hole. Just change the sensor and make 100% sure that the wiring is not corroded or has bad connections. The smallest wire issue will throw this code and OD blink. If the trans shifts OK, I doubt you have a high ticket job to worry about.


----------

